# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  آدرس دهی یک SubSite

## Boo Ali

باسلام و تشکر از دوستان

من جدیدا موفق شده ام که یک SubSite که زیرمجموعه یک SiteCollection می باشد را بطور کامل طراحی و پیاده سازی نمایم
حالا میخواهم این SubSite از بیرون از محل کارم قابل با یک آدرس مشخص دسترسی  باشد
البته فقط SubSite  را میخواهم و نیازی به فعال بودن SiteCollection والد آن ندارم

لطفا راهنمائی نمائید
خیلی ضروریه

ممنون

----------


## BandeKHoda

فکر میکنم بهترین راهش استفاده از تنظیمان DNS باشه
به صورتی که آدرس وب سایت از بیرون به آدرس ساب سایت منتقل بشه

----------


## Boo Ali

ممنون  از جوابی که دادید

فکر کنم مشکل رو یک جور دیگه بگم بهتر باشه:

در سرور شیرپوینت من چندین SiteCollection و چندین SubSite زیرمجموعه آنها وجود دارد
مشکل من اینه که نمیدونم چیجوری باید آدرس دهی مربوط به یک SubSite خاص رو انجام بدم؟
از کجا سرور بفهمه که به کدوم SubSite  وصلم کنه

----------


## BandeKHoda

میشه آدرس مبدا(خارجی)  و مقصد(داخلی)  رو که میخوای به هم وصل بشن رو بنویسی؟

----------


## Boo Ali

اگر آدرس SiteCollection تعریفی من:
http://General باشد
و عنوان SubSite تعریفی را هم : Site بذارم
در نهایت آدرس داخلی مورد نظر میشود:
http://General/site

 و میخواهم این آدرس را با آدرس 
http://Site.Website.ir مشاهده نمایم
البته این دزصوزتی هست که آدرس وب سایت ما
http://website.ir باشد

----------


## BandeKHoda

بهترین راهی که به نظر میرسه استفاده از تنظیمات فایروال و DNS هستش
برای من که از TMG استفاده میکنم تنظیمات زیر جواب داد
یک رکورد DNS برای sub site بساز، بعد تنظیمات زیر رو تو TMG اعمال کن

01.JPG
02.JPG

----------

